
SIGGRAPH 2019: Path Tracing in Production 2019 - dragontamer
https://jo.dreggn.org/path-tracing-in-production/2019/index.html
======
dragontamer
SIGGRAPH is the ACM's special interest group on computer graphics, held
annually. This SIGGRAPH course talks about how path-tracing / raytracing is
used in production movies, including examples from some pretty big
blockbusters (Avengers Infinity War, Endgame, Capt. Marvel, Spiderman:
Homecoming, Alita: Battle Angel...)

